# [dns?] probleme requete dns (résolu)

## jotake

Bonjour tous le monde, 

Je me permet de faire appel à vous car je suis perdu.

Je m'excuse par avance mais j'ai "trompé' la communauté et migré ma gentoo vers funtoo ya quelques temps déjà juste pour voir, j'avais la causse de faire machine arrière puisque ça fonctionnait assez bien jusque la.

Bref j'ai depuis quelques temps un souci me semble t'il surement du à un problème de dns. Je m'explique:

Je suis obligé de tenter de joindre plusieurs fois une adresse url pour arriver à la charger (lorsque je passe par une url). Via une adresse ip cela fonctionne normalement.

Idem pour irc, via une ip aucun souci, via irc.freenode.net par exemple, je suis obligé de tenter plusieurs connection pour arriver à me connecter.

Idem avec une connection rdp sur mon windows du bureau...

Cela me fait penser à un problème de configuration dns.. non ?

Petit topo sur mon architecture (toute basique):

Une livebox adsl. Ma funtoo est soit branché en eth0 via cpl ou en wlan0 via un stick usb. J'utilise dhcpd pour la configuration du réseau (cf. ci

dessous).

```

hp-quad linux # ifconfig

eth0      Lien encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:3a:f2:64

          inet adr:192.168.1.11  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masque:255.255.255.0

          adr inet6: fe80::223:54ff:fe3a:f264/64 Scope:Lien

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:16368 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14879 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:1000

          RX bytes:11280238 (10.7 MiB)  TX bytes:2031257 (1.9 MiB)

lo        Lien encap:Boucle locale

          inet adr:127.0.0.1  Masque:255.0.0.0

          adr inet6: ::1/128 Scope:HÃ´te

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:336 (336.0 B)  TX bytes:336 (336.0 B)

sit0      Lien encap:IPv6-dans-IPv4

          adr inet6: ::127.0.0.1/96 Scope:Inconnu

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:115 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 lg file transmission:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

```

hp-quad linux # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by resolvconf

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

```

hp-quad linux # resolvconf -l

# resolv.conf from eth0

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

nameserver 192.168.1.1

```

```

hp-quad linux # route -n

Table de routage IP du noyau

Destination     Passerelle      Genmask         Indic Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    202    0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 lo

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     202    0        0 eth0

```

ps: en wifi ou en ethernet le souci est le même...

Si quelqu'un peut essayer de m'aiguiller pour essayer de déterminer comme trouver le coupable ! je l'en remercie par avance...Last edited by jotake on Thu Dec 27, 2012 11:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jotake

Bonsoir, 

Je pense avoir trouvé l'origine de mon problème... la variable $hostname été je ne sais pour quelle raison mal renseignée  :Sad: 

Ca à l'air de mieux fonctionner.

Je laisse le topic quelques temps comme cela jusqu’à faire quelques test plus approfondis. Une fois concluant je le passerai en "résolu"

----------

## debotux

Salut, j'ai exactement le même problème, obliger de faire la requète plusieur fois pour que cela fonctionne... J'ai ce soucis avec ma gentoo qui est a jour, le dernier LiveDVD de gentoo, j'ai essayé sur une archlinux, même topo... Sur une debian wheezy, pas de problème par contre. 

Chez moi, $hostname ne renvoie rien, par contre $HOSTNAME renvoie bien le nom de ma machine...

Des idées ?

Merci d'avance !

----------

